

Live where your heart takes you – without sacrificing your career aspirations - atiffany
http://twintechs.com/live-where-your-heart-takes-you-without-sacrificing-your-career-aspirations-2

======
trosen42
As someone else who lives in a small town and works remotely, I have to agree
it's a beautiful thing. I lived in San Francisco for a while, but I'm just not
a city person, and it was hard to be so far away from my family and friends
back east. 10 years ago, I would have had to choose between optimizing for my
career or optimizing for happiness in my personal life. For the first time in
history, it's not hard to actually have both.

